# How to Watch the recorded program from Dish TV+ on PC



## ramakanta (Jan 12, 2015)

I has recorded TV shows on my Dish TV+ using  USB drive and i wants to watch that shows on my PC but when I am using that PEN Drive on pc ,

it is giving the Message of format disk . Any idea how to Play recorded file in PC . Please help me . Thank you. 


*s28.postimg.org/k447x6qyh/image.jpg

*s28.postimg.org/ca3mbsj5l/image.jpg


----------



## sushovan (Jan 14, 2015)

Its not possible, DTH operators protect their recording with encryption which will let you watch those only on tv, not on PC.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 15, 2015)

sushovan said:


> Its not possible, DTH operators protect their recording with encryption which will let you watch those only on tv, not on PC.



why not watch different program when recording going on.. ??


----------



## sushovan (Jan 15, 2015)

ramakanta said:


> why not watch different program when recording going on.. ??



I think you did not get my words. There is absolutely no way you can watch any kind of DTH STB recording in PC by plugging the pen drive or external HDD as the recordings are HDCP Encryption protected. You have to use some kind of Capture devices like DVRs or Avermedia Game Capture which cost > 10K


----------



## iSLaND (Feb 8, 2015)

sushovan said:


> Its not possible, DTH operators protect their recording with encryption which will let you watch those only on tv, not on PC.



Exactly. Can't watch even on other STB of same company.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 12, 2015)

Bro, u cannot watch them anywhere else. Only with the same VC, and the same channel being subscribed by you (when you want to view the recorded stuff), can you view it. Its DRM bro.

BTW, can anyone give me ideas as to how capacious a pen drive should I be using as the recording device? I use the Dishtv tru HD+ stb.

And, any guides on how to live pause the TV? I cannot get the hang of it.

- - - Updated - - -

I thought I should post it here without starting a new thread, so here goes.

I recently *acquired a new Dishtv truHD+ connectio*n at my place.

Since it has the USB recording function claiming to have "live pause TV" function, I did not find any detailed procedure for pausing tv in the supplied manual.

The remote has all the buttons for recording (play, pause, forward/rewind, next track/previous track, and of course, the record).

*But what do I exactly do to pause TV and resume from that position?*

Please advise.

PS: Using a 4GB HP flash drive.


----------



## ramakanta (Mar 23, 2015)

sushovan said:


> I think you did not get my words. There is absolutely no way you can watch any kind of DTH STB recording in PC by plugging the pen drive or external HDD as the recordings are HDCP Encryption protected. You have to use some kind of Capture devices like DVRs or Avermedia Game Capture which cost > 10K



which DVR I will buy  for Record the TV program ???


----------

